# Post up your Kid's Fashion shots!



## Browtine (Jul 2, 2009)

Ok, if you have kids, and a camera you no doubt have some cute and funny kid fashion shots of the little boogers sportin' some funny stuff. I thought it would be fun to start a thread and get people to post up their favorite shots of their crumb snatchers wearing something funny, or something normal, but in a funny way. 

I'll start. Had the idea for this thread after posting these shots in another thread. Post 'em if ya got 'em!!! And if ya don't have 'em, TAKE SOME! It's loads of fun for you and the kids! 

And don't let image quality keep you from posting. This is a fun thread, not a photo critique thread... blur, bad lighting, cell phone camera, WHATEVER ... just post 'em anyway! This should be FUN!!!


----------



## Browtine (Jul 2, 2009)

Another one snapped quite a while back with my cell phone. One of my favorite shots of her. As you can see, I'm teaching her good taste in firearms.  Technically this photo has lots of problems... However, I wouldn't take anything for it. I've taken better shots with better cameras, but never a more meaningful shot...


----------



## Psychohillbilly (Jul 2, 2009)

*fashion*

I like this thread


----------



## Psychohillbilly (Jul 2, 2009)

*fashion*

This ones of both my younger sons. Gavin(on the left) is still Spider Man but Noah is the Hulk now.


----------



## Smokey (Jul 2, 2009)

I guess the sideways caps fits the fashion theme.  This was taken about 18 years agodown in Destin.  It's one of my all time favorites of my daughter and I.
I surely miss those days.


----------



## Browtine (Jul 2, 2009)

Great pics! I hope more folks chime in with pics! This could be really fun! 

And I knew if I kept the camera out baby girl would do me right. Here's a couple with the shades upside down.


----------



## wvdawg (Jul 2, 2009)

These kids are all adorable!  Thanks folks!


----------



## Browtine (Jul 2, 2009)

wvdawg said:


> These kids are all adorable!  Thanks folks!



Now, go dress that baby in something funny and get to snappin' pics!


----------



## stuckbuck (Jul 2, 2009)

This is my two year old Kaylee!


----------



## JasonF (Jul 2, 2009)

Some of Kylie...


----------



## stuckbuck (Jul 2, 2009)

This is Alyssa!
We welcomed her 6/9/09!


----------



## DRB1313 (Jul 2, 2009)

Great shots Ya'll!!!!!!


----------



## Crickett (Jul 2, 2009)

Browtine said:


> Great pics! I hope more folks chime in with pics! This could be really fun!
> 
> And I knew if I kept the camera out baby girl would do me right. Here's a couple with the shades upside down.



LOL that is too cute.


----------



## Crickett (Jul 2, 2009)

JasonF said:


> Some of Kylie...



I love her smile in that 2nd one. Very cute.


----------



## Crickett (Jul 2, 2009)

stuckbuck said:


> This is my two year old Kaylee!
> View attachment 331718
> 
> View attachment 331719



That 1st one is sooo cute. I love the .


----------



## Crickett (Jul 2, 2009)

stuckbuck said:


> This is Alyssa!
> We welcomed her 6/9/09!
> 
> View attachment 331730
> ...




She is precious. Reminds me of my little girl when she was born.


----------



## deerehauler (Jul 2, 2009)

My little Rodeo man!


----------



## Browtine (Jul 3, 2009)

Awesome shots!!! Gotta love the kids!   Keep 'em coming!!!


----------



## Browtine (Jul 3, 2009)

stuckbuck said:


> This is Alyssa!
> We welcomed her 6/9/09!
> 
> View attachment 331730
> ...



Now that brings back memories. Seems like only last week my baby girl was that new and tiny... I know so far I'm only getting a small taste of how fast they grow up, but man... they don't stay babies long!!!


----------



## Smokey (Jul 3, 2009)

Browtine said:


> Now that brings back memories. Seems like only last week my baby girl was that new and tiny... I know so far I'm only getting a small taste of how fast they grow up, but man... they don't stay babies long!!!



Yes sir they grow fast.
Cherish every minute because tomorrow you'll be amazed at how fast 20 years went by.


----------



## stuckbuck (Jul 3, 2009)

Thanks for all the comments. Ya'll are right my two year old grew so fast, It seems like yesterday she was born.
And in a few years there may be another one come along!
I think I'm gonna try one more time for a boy!!!  (not sure yet)


----------



## Browtine (Jul 3, 2009)

_BuckMaster_ said:


> My Granddaughter Jordyn..........Playing With Papa's Bootstrings......



I wonder who was having more fun when that pic was snapped? Her, playing with the string, or Papa watchin' her?


----------



## Browtine (Jul 3, 2009)

stuckbuck said:


> Thanks for all the comments. Ya'll are right my two year old grew so fast, It seems like yesterday she was born.
> And in a few years there may be another one come along!
> I think I'm gonna try one more time for a boy!!!  (not sure yet)



Having two still in diapers, I have no thoughts of any more!!!


----------



## Crickett (Jul 3, 2009)

Browtine said:


> Having two still in diapers, I have no thoughts of any more!!!




I know. I did not want to have 2 in diapers that's why my are 5 years apart. For us that was a good age difference b/c our daughter is such a big help w/ her little brother.


----------



## Browtine (Jul 3, 2009)

Crickett said:


> I know. I did not want to have 2 in diapers that's why my are 5 years apart. For us that was a good age difference b/c our daughter is such a big help w/ her little brother.



Believe it or not, my 2 year old is a huge help with the boy. She usually notices before I do that he has dropped his passy and she gives it back to him. If she sees that he has spit up she will grab a cloth and wipe his mouth. She knows which diapers are his, and which are hers and if I say anything to either one of them about changing them, she runs to get the correct diaper. I got the wrong one once and she corrected me. 

I know she'd be even more help if she were a bit older, but she really amazes me sometimes by just doing what needs done without me saying anything. She makes for a pretty good little "mommy" given her age!


----------



## Browtine (Jul 3, 2009)

_BuckMaster_ said:


> I wonder who was having more fun when that pic was snapped? Her, playing with the string, or Papa watchin' her?  ....................
> ME



Based on watching baby girl's Papa play with her, that would have been my guess.


----------



## wvdawg (Jul 3, 2009)

Love Kaylee's pig tails!
Kylie's laugh always makes me smile.
Alyssa is a bundle of joy!
Rodeo Man is awesome with those curly locks of hair.
Jordyn's big eyes are beautiful.

Thanks so much for sharing them with us.


----------



## southwoodshunter (Jul 3, 2009)

This was from some time ago.. of my son Jerami.. But he sure thought he was cool at about 7 years old..


----------



## Crickett (Jul 3, 2009)

Browtine said:


> Believe it or not, my 2 year old is a huge help with the boy. She usually notices before I do that he has dropped his passy and she gives it back to him. If she sees that he has spit up she will grab a cloth and wipe his mouth. She knows which diapers are his, and which are hers and if I say anything to either one of them about changing them, she runs to get the correct diaper. I got the wrong one once and she corrected me.
> 
> I know she'd be even more help if she were a bit older, but she really amazes me sometimes by just doing what needs done without me saying anything. She makes for a pretty good little "mommy" given her age!




Awww that is so sweet.


----------



## Hoss (Jul 4, 2009)

Some great photos everyone.  Those are priceless as they grow.

Hoss


----------



## Browtine (Jul 4, 2009)

My nerd doing her "Chucky" impression... Not really but her expression reminded me of him.  She loved the free hat from Steak & Shake.


----------



## spaz (Jul 6, 2009)

*Grandchildren are the best*

This is my pride and joy. Our grandaughter listening for the dogs and eating in the first picture. she throws a fit if she can't go to the woods with us.




This is Jade being Jade


----------



## Seth carter (Jul 6, 2009)

my little brother jett


----------



## Browtine (Jul 6, 2009)

spaz said:


> This is my pride and joy. Our grandaughter listening for the dogs and eating in the first picture. she throws a fit if she can't go to the woods with us.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Good times! And what a cutie! I hope mine both want to go to the woods with me when they're older.


----------



## Browtine (Jul 6, 2009)

Seth carter said:


> my little brother jett



Too cool!!!


----------



## bleat (Jul 10, 2009)

she got into a little bit of everything


----------



## Browtine (Jul 10, 2009)

bleat said:


> she got into a little bit of everything



That's a great shot. Will be a great memory some day. Heck, I'm sure it already is!


----------



## F14Gunner (Jul 10, 2009)

Here's what I call my peanut. This is grandaughter #6 14 months.


----------



## wvdawg (Jul 10, 2009)

chucky, jade, jett, lil bleat and peanut - all are adorable!  Thanks for sharing!


----------



## bristol_bound (Jul 10, 2009)

Great Thread and some Great Shots as well!!!


----------



## hunt4bone (Jul 11, 2009)

*kade in his rubber boots.*

At leased he's trying.


----------



## wvdawg (Jul 11, 2009)

He'll be wadin creeks and bustin deer before you know it.  Love your shirt too Kade!  Nice picture.


----------



## Browtine (Jul 12, 2009)

F14Gunner said:


> Here's what I call my peanut. This is grandaughter #6 14 months.



What a cutie! Thanks for posting!


----------



## Browtine (Jul 12, 2009)

hunt4bone said:


> At leased he's trying.



Awesome!!! Looks like you've got a little woodsman in the works there!


----------

